# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ντόπιες κότες που κλωσσάνε

## xarhs

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Ob0CUZXIxRY/U2kcQ0UZyMI/AAAAAAAABRI/EitmdLsb7hA/s1600/DSC_0974.JPG

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι πιο ωραίο και φυσικό!!  :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο πολυ ωραια,σπανιζουν οι κλωσσες πλεον....

----------


## RegisterGr

Πριν 3 ημέρες έβγαλε και η δική μου μικρή 15 κοτοπουλάκια.
Είχε 15 αυγά και τα έβγαλε όλα.
Το ένα δυστυχώς απεβίωσε την επόμενη ημέρα.
Πιθανόν επειδή είναι πολλά το πάτησαν. Έτσι κατάλαβα τουλάχιστον.
Μόνη της επέλεξε τη φωλιά, δίπλα στο γκαράζ που έχω άχυρα.
Η συγκεκριμένη δεν ξέρω τι ράτσα είναι, μου είχε δώσει αυγά ένας φίλος.
Δεν είναι εντελώς νανάκι, αλλά κάτι ενδιάμεσο.

Περιμένω άλλη μία στα μέσα του μήνα, κανονική κότα, που είδα ότι ήθελε να κλωσσήσει και της έβαλα αυγά.

*Edit:* Είναι κανείς Αχαϊα να κάνουμε τράμπα αυγά για κλωσσομηχανή ;
Βρίσκω κατα καιρούς και κάνω τράμπες μόνο και μόνο να μην έχω θέματα αιμομιξίας.

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα

----------

